# 5E3 Deluxe kit vs. Fender DRRI



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've been missing my DRRI for the past six months or so. I've been considering saving up for another or building a Trinity Deluxe 5E3 (been tossing around the idea of building a Tramp instead). I am wondering whether the kit will sound close to the DRRI (minus the reverb etc..).

I have 2 Trinity amps (18W Plexi and TC-15) already and love them both but sometimes I just want to plug into a Fender DRRI. Would a Deluxe kit or Tramp be a fair substitute? Bear in mind that I am simply a basement rocker and do not need 22W headroom. I would like to get nice full Fender cleans at reasonable levels.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Despite being both dual 6V6 amps with the same basic name, I would say that they won't be very close in sound.
I love the 5E3 sound and prefer it to any blackface era fender including the DRRI.
It's not just the less headroom. I think it is more distinct than that. I think the 5e3 would be significantly more mid-heavy while also being more harmonically rich.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I've built the Trinity Deloxe, and I have a BFDR clone also. I think the Deluxe is quite a bit warmer overall. As bcmatt noted, more pronounced in the mids. With some tweaking it could get a little closer, but it is a brighter amp.

I've built the Tramp too and that will get you in the ballpark for both tones. I think it does a better job of both with a 6L6 - especially the Tweed side. YMMV

And I've built a TC-15. If you're looking for Fendery cleans or OD I don't think it will be the amp you want. It's heritage is Matchless Lightning/Vox AC15, and that's a different critter really. Nice amp mind you - just different. I LOVE the EF86 channel.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

*5E3 runs fully in class A*



bcmatt said:


> The 5E3 runs fully in class A, because the 6V6s are not in push-pull configuration like at DRRI would be.


No, that wrong, the 5E3 run in push pull mode as the DRRI, the big difference is the 5E3 is cathode bias while the DRRI is fix bias. Tone stack is also very different from each other.

Jean


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Jean GODBOUT said:


> No, that wrong, the 5E3 run in push pull mode as the DRRI, the big difference is the 5E3 is cathode bias while the DRRI is fix bias. Tone stack is also very different from each other.
> 
> Jean


 You are right. I don't know what I was thinking (or not thinking) about. I feel like someone once told me the 5e3 was an example of a single-ended amp with 2 power-tubes in parallel. But, looking at the schematic now, I see the phase inverter. My bad. This goes to show us all not to regurgitate everything we hear. My bad!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> I've built the Trinity Deloxe, and I have a BFDR clone also. I think the Deluxe is quite a bit warmer overall. As bcmatt noted, more pronounced in the mids. With some tweaking it could get a little closer, but it is a brighter amp.
> 
> I've built the Tramp too and that will get you in the ballpark for both tones. I think it does a better job of both with a 6L6 - especially the Tweed side. YMMV
> 
> And I've built a TC-15. If you're looking for Fendery cleans or OD I don't think it will be the amp you want. It's heritage is Matchless Lightning/Vox AC15, and that's a different critter really. Nice amp mind you - just different. I LOVE the EF86 channel.


Thanks for the info. I love my TC-15. Took a while for me to really warm up to it, but now I would never give it up. EF86 channel sounds great as does the normal channel. I am running it with a 2x12 cab and a Ho's attenuator. 

I also have a Silverface Champ that I like to use. It's sounds good as well but it doesn't have the bottom end that I like. THat usually tides me over when I get a hankering for Fender tones. Still I find the Trinity Tramp intriguing and wouldn't mind building a head unit at some point. Just want to be sure that it yields some decent Fender tones.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

It most definately does yield Fender tones. Lovely little amp. I sold mine to my cousin (he played it for 5 mins with his '68 Tele & HAD to have it). I'm gonna build another one when I get around to it. I might go with a head this time also.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Back to the original post: What did you end up doing? Did you order a Trinity Tramp or a deluxe kit? Just curious as I just ordered a Trinity deluxe kit, should arrive on Tuesday this week. My first build and am quite looking forward to it.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

keithb7 said:


> Back to the original post: What did you end up doing? Did you order a Trinity Tramp or a deluxe kit? Just curious as I just ordered a Trinity deluxe kit, should arrive on Tuesday this week. My first build and am quite looking forward to it.


Well, I ended up buying a house. Gear acquisition is on hold until financial damage has been assessed. Selling my house, buying another and paying all the little helpers along turned out to be very expensive. The biggest surprise being BCs Property Transfer Tax - ouch. But hey, my wife will be happier which translates into more gear for me eventually  

Still on the fence though. Also considering a Trinity Tramp. You have to start a thread to show us your build progress. Good luck. The manuals and very comprehensive which makes the process a piece of cake.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ouch! A new house to make your wife happy. I guess it is true, Happy wife, happy life. I will probably start a thread on my amp building progress. I visit so many good guitar sites frequently, and there a so many helpful folks out there. 

I tossed around a few amp kit suppliers. Trinity, Mission, Weber, Ceritone and more. I decided on the trinity kit based on recommendations from many happy customers. I hear their customer service is excellent and their web forum looks like a great place to get help if I have trouble. I also liked keeping my money in Canada. Then I had to decide on the Tramp or Deluxe model. I went with the deluxe As when I was young and foolish I had an original tweed 5e3 and sold it about 10 years ago. Doh! One of the stupidest things I've ever done. I also liked the VRM kit which varies the voltage and allows for earlier break up at lower volumes, and no effect on the tone of the amp. I found a deluxe tweed repro cabinet in Philadelphia and got it for $125 shipped. I am happy with that deal. Looking forward to starting assembly this week.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

After writing the above I looked your other postings Stratin2traynor. No need to explain Trinity or VRM to you! I've got a good feeling this first build will be the first of many for me. I am extremely addicted to guitars, gear and related. I basically float around when I'm not at work. From playing my guitars and amps, noodling with pedals, my PA system, multiple-track recorders, then I visit about 5 or 6 really great forums, all related to all this gear. Then back to my man-cave for more of the above. Repeat as necessary whenever I can. I am getting so bad I pull out my blackberry and cruise all the sites and a few Craigslist cities at almost any opportunity. Wife wants to go to Costco? I'm on here while in the cashier line. Or waiting for a train to cross, or in the Tim's drive thru line up? I'm on here. It's a bad bad addiction, but I love all my guitar gear. It keeps me out of the pub, or casino. I can re-sell if I want and recoup funds and buy more! God help me when I finish my tweed deluxe and want to start another kit. My wife is going to want to kill me. I may also be buying her a new house. Hey, this hobby of mine is starting to get expensive!


----------

